# how to determine volume



## staceyg (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi, I am a newbie, so sorry for this potentially stupid question.

With all t hese recipes, how do you know if you have too much or too little to fit into your mold. My SO made me a rectangular box mold, the kind where you can then slice with a wire.

How do I calculate how much ingredients I need to fill the mold?

Thanks,
Stacey


----------



## dragonfly princess (Mar 4, 2008)

there are no stupid questions.  Silly!!

I will let one of the more experienced soapers answer your question


----------



## Barb (Mar 4, 2008)

height x width x length x .38 = amount of oils needed to fill mold

now this is not exact because if you add extras like oatmeal and such it might give you a tad more finished soap then your log will hold. it also depends on how much liquid you use. but this formula works out pretty darn close.

barb


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

Or..you can put a plastic bad into the mold, fill it up with water.. and measure how much water you go...


----------



## CupcakeKisses (Jun 27, 2008)

I had the same Q so I am glad I saw this.   


Would water count in the answer?

like if the answer is 36 oz, does that count for the amount of water in the recipe too, or JUST oils?


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey cupcake, I love the sprinkles on top of your soy candles!


----------



## CupcakeKisses (Jun 27, 2008)

Thank you.


----------

